# Everest mono stand part 2. - Maine



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Well seed went down Saturday August 6th. After dealing with 3 hurricane remnants last year I decided to borrow a friend's hydroseeder to lock down my seed. Man that's a lot of work, that hose is heavy when full of water/mulch and kinks easily! Anyway it's down and working awesome. Had an absolute gully washer yesterday and the only mulch movement I can see is where it came off the shed roof. Watering 4 times per day, 5 minutes a zone. So far we have gotten a thunderstorm each day seed has been down. Normally that not wanted but with I hydroseed I now view as a positive.

In regards to the hydroseeder, I worked hard to ensure it was clean of all old low quality crappy seed then flushed with 200 gallons of fresh water. I am not concerned with contamination. I still spread seed with drop spreader and used hydroseeder for mulch and tackifier only. I will keep you posted on results. Total area seeded was 20k.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Germination is visible yesterday and today!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Super slow/ poor germination. Nothing picture worthy yet.

Dropped more seed in thin/bare areas.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Kmartel said:


> Super slow/ poor germination. Nothing picture worthy yet.
> 
> Dropped more seed in thin/bare areas.


I am struggling this year too…


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Pictures from this morning. Will check back in a week.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Gaining some steam. The seed I spread 3 weeks ago is up growing. All thin areas have germination. Overall this will be successful despite a slow start.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Good coverage


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great! Should be pretty good by seasons end..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It seems that all the experienced renovators had some setbacks this year. Once you can push more nitrogen, it should have plenty of coverage.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

g-man said:


> It seems that all the experienced renovators had some setbacks this year. Once you can push more nitrogen, it should have plenty of coverage.


Yes that's my hope. I am aiming for 1-2 weeks away from starting to blast it with urea. The seedling from my original (6 weeks ago) seedling are very mature and could definitely handle urea, just waiting for the 2nd seedlings (3 weeks ago) to get a big larger.

I also released my Automower on this area a few days ago. Happy to report I see no damage to the 3 week old seedlings.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> It seems that all the experienced renovators had some setbacks this year.


 :dunno: maybe not all... :thumbup: 
Definitely difficult season for a reno, both sides of the brother and no matter the weather.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

I am about to officially call this reno a bust. It is loaded with perennial ryegrass that was spread in spring 2021 to repair lawn after irrigation install. Despite starting glyphosate apps on 7/1/22, several power dethatching passes, and consistently watering (under watering) for a month prior to seed down I wasn’t able to force that old rye grass to germinate. I am assuming I failed to recognize my watering schedule during fallowing in the extreme heat/dry in July was not enough to germinate that old seed.
The rye is now mature enough to really stand out, it’s not even, just a speckled mess, lol. Ohh well. Not sure my plan, just continuing to grow in my yard so I have a lawn again. There’s always next year…

Corsair anyone????


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

If it is annual rye, then it will die off fairly quickly. If it is prg it will take longer but some will die over the winter and some will die in the heat of the summer (especially if you let it all go dormant). It might take a few years but you can probably slowly get rid of it..


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

It’s perennial ryegrass. Yes I agree I can likely kill it off naturally. I have stopped using rye because it seems to die off during winter. And you’re also correct, I can stress it in the heat of summer to kill it also. These things may take a couple seasons but that may be ok. It’s going to be better then the mut yard I had before.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

It's interesting. I did find my rye portion of the mix didn't back up an inch in 3 years. Obviously I've never stressted it out, but winter had zero effect on it.


----------

